# Tankmates for Jewels



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking for something to put in my 45gal with some jewels. Preferably something large, pretty and that likes the open water. Will have the substrate littered with hideyplaces and flat rocks. Wanna make use of the extra height in my tank. Any ideas?


----------



## BigKidz (Jan 7, 2009)

lol theres not really much out there that can keep up with red jewels, inch for inch they are very tough, try 1 convict maybe.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Tri-mac


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a tri-mac with my three Jewels. An oscar may also work.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello mok3t,

The best tankmate for Hemichromis guttatus is probably an alligator snaping turtle. :wink: If you're looking to fill up the upper region of a 45-gallon tank, I've had success with Devario aequipinnatus, the giant danio. They're big, beautiful, active, and fast. A shoal of six or more is a site to behold! Adding another cichlid fish will likely result in disaster.

Should your Hemichromis sp. start breeding, however, you'll need to relocate the danios and every other fish in the tank.

Good luck!

All the best,

Randall Kohn


----------

